
Mozilla CTO: Andreas Gal - msujaws
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/04/24/mozilla-cto-andreas-gal/
======
fabrice_d
Andreas is the perfect choice for this role. Top notch technical abilities,
and very nice human being if you like the "no bullshit" way of doing things.

Edit: his own post is at [http://andreasgal.com/2014/04/24/technical-
leadership-at-moz...](http://andreasgal.com/2014/04/24/technical-leadership-
at-mozilla/)

~~~
wdr1
And, equally important as Mozilla, has not expressed a political opinion that
is disagreeable.

~~~
DonHopkins
Disagreeable isn't a problem. Bigoted is a problem.

~~~
joeclark77
The public shaming of Christian and Muslim employees will continue until
bigotry has been eliminated...

------
rdl
For some reason I thought Eich had gone back to CTO. I guess after the
controversy that wasn't really possible.

~~~
matthewbauer
Is he involved with Mozilla at all any more?

~~~
bzbarsky
He's still the buck-stops-here person for the module owner system in the
Mozilla Project. He's not involved with the Mozilla Corporation as far as I
can tell.

~~~
strafer32
He may be but as he says himself, that's not much involvement:
[http://dutherenverseauborddelatable.wordpress.com/2014/04/07...](http://dutherenverseauborddelatable.wordpress.com/2014/04/07/a-curse-
and-a-blessing/#comment-4280)

~~~
bzbarsky
Stuff pretty rarely gets escalated to that point, sure. I mean, the position
exists for cases when normal means of resolving code ownership disagreements
totally fail.

Maybe that's just obvious if you're familiar with the governance structure of
the Mozilla Project but not clear to people who haven't been involved in it...

~~~
strafer32
I'm familiar with the governance structure of Mozilla. I'm not a distinguished
engineer or anything, but familiar enough. There are employees parroting that
Brendan is still has an important position in the structure. Brendan's comment
implies he does not consider that the case.

~~~
bzbarsky
I wasn't trying to imply that you're personally not familiar with the
governance structure. I can see how what I said could be read that way, and I
apologize for that. It was meant as more of a general statement...

In any case I've seen one technical issue escalated to Brendan so far since he
resigned, after mailing list wrangling back and forth for a while got nowhere.
He made a call on it (a compromise of sorts, as it happens), and people abided
by that call from what I can tell.

He clearly has a lot less impact on decisionmaking now than he did before,
which is what you see in his comments. I can totally understand why he feels
the way he does. But I think he's underselling the importance he still has.

~~~
strafer32
That good to hear that he's still been active, thanks.

------
jasoncartwright
I wonder - did they check his political donations?

~~~
wwwwwwwwww
it's likely all candidate higher-ups in mozilla will be required to reveal all
past political affiliations to make sure their beliefs don't conflict with
mozilla values such as acceptance and tolerance of people of differing
opinions/backgrounds.

~~~
cjensen
I adore your comment, but you're being far to subtle.

~~~
duskwuff
"Are you now, or have you ever been, a member or contributor to anti-gay-
marriage groups?"

------
pvnick
As with every other Mozilla story posted over the past couple weeks, this may
end up getting flagged/controversy-filtered off the front page quickly. Dang,
if that happens, could we possibly get an exception? I'm tired of everything
Mozilla-related getting swept under the rug around here.

~~~
dang
Not sure I have a good answer for you. All the options I know of, in general,
suck. Fortunately this thread hasn't gone too far off the rails so far.

~~~
ndesaulniers
I think we get flagged for ring voting a lot too, since a lot of us share a
similar location... (so I dare not up vote this submission)

------
beagle3
Before joining Mozilla, he worked on JITs for Java, and after he joined
Mozilla, he worked on JITS for JavaScript mostly, from memory.

Good luck, Andreas. Thanks, Brendan.

------
andrewryno
The link to Shumway is broken, FYI.

~~~
cpeterso
Thanks. It's been fixed.

------
ksec
My only question and request to the new CTO. Please accelerate Project Async
and e10sm2.

------
adrianlmm
#uninstallfirefox

~~~
camus2
#growup , I mean,the story is over,let's talk about technology,now.I wish Eich
well.I'm sure he'll be joining a startup or something soon.

~~~
kar2014
May be you need to grow up? This is just the beginning of end of free speech
where minority gets their way ousting a co-founder for $1000 donation six
years ago without any proof of inappropriate behavior.

